# TMI 8 year old girl and toilet issues



## Kess

I'm posting for my Mom about one of her foster kids, a 7 year old girl. My Mom has fostered her for 2 years with her siblings and has run out of ways to try tackling this. Basically, this girl doesn't wipe herself properly after going to the toilet (often not at all for a wee), resulting in soreness around her girl bits and poo stains that are huge and sometimes go through her knickers onto her clothes. Mom has tried showing her how to wipe, standing over her to make sure she does it right, and reminding her each time, but nothing works. As soon as the immediate supervision isn't there (like at school, for example, or at home if she just doesn't tell you she's going to the loo) the bad habits are back. She also doesn't flush the loo or wash her hands (neither do her siblings), it's like she's wasn't taught proper toilet "procedure" at the right time and now it's too late to sink in. She wipes with one finger behind tissue, and doesn't press hard enough to wipe away any poo. She'll use reams and reams of tissue, and it's all pretty much clean, because she's not wiping efficiently.

Mom's explained to her that it smells, and that people will start to tease her, and that it's unhygienic, etc. She's shown her over and over the correct way, and every time any of the adults in the house see any of the girls coming from the bathroom they prompt flushing and washing hands, but nothing is working.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to get it through to this little girl that it's important that she do this, and how to do it?


----------



## Weeplin

What about a reward chart for when she does it right? If she hasn't been properly taught when she is younger it is most likely a habit which will be difficult for her to shift, a reward chart will give her something to "earn" and make it into a game. Your mum could also perhaps buy toilet training wipes? So whilst she is learning she is being cleaned properly.


----------



## Kess

Unfortunately, Weeplin, reward charts have been tried for other issues and they work for one day and then she isn't interested at all, even when a huge song and dance is made about her success. Any other ideas folks?


----------



## sophxx

sorry not really got any ideas sounds like shes just in a bad habit does she use wet wipes like the wipes you get for a toddler they might help

x


----------



## marley2580

I'd probably use moist TT and make sure she has a bath every day. It's something that she will start to care about before too long when the peer pressure kicks in. I'd also make her wash her hands often and remind her constantly. Is she pooing often? if so she maybe has dietary or medical issues.


----------

